# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La CHE dice que "los embalses aseguran el abastecimiento"

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de heraldo.es
http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/romeo...08794185#votar
*La CHE dice que "los embalses aseguran el abastecimiento"* 

A pesar de la situación actual de los embalses de la cuenca del Ebro, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica, Rafael Romeo, ha asegurado que tienen suficientes reservas para garantizar el abastecimiento. 


El presidente de la *Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Rafael Romeo,* ha asegurado que los embalses de la Cuenca, a pesar de estar a un cuarenta por ciento de su capacidad, tienen suficientes reservas para garantizar el abastecimiento. 

Así lo ha declarado el responsable del Organismo de cuenca tras firmar un convenio de colaboración con la Comisión de Recursos Hídricos de la provincia de *Changjiang, en China.* 

La* CHE comenzó* a tomar medidas desde el inicio de la campaña de riegos, en el pasado mes de marzo, ha explicado Romeo, quien ha señalado que son conscientes de la falta de precipitaciones que han dejado un descenso en los recursos hídricos. 

"Seguimos ocupados que no preocupados" ha apuntado *Romeo*, porque ha dicho, es ahora cuando tienen que llegar las lluvias, aunque ha reconocido que se están retrasando. 

El presidente de* CHE ha admitido* que por el momento pocas medidas se pueden tomar que no se haya llevado a cabo antes; solo queda, ha dicho, "gestionar los recursos con austeridad y moderación". 

La Ley de Aguas contempla que en una situación de "extremada sequía", el Gobierno puede aprobar un decreto que faculta a la *CHE a modificar* y a reducir el uso del dominio público hidráulico. 

Ese decreto, ha dicho, serviría, llegado el caso, para reforzar una serie de medidas "más drásticas", pero ha asegurado a renglón seguido que en estos momentos no se dan dichas circunstancias. 

Por último, ha concluido que solo queda esperar a ver cómo evolucionan los acontecimientos y que las precipitaciones no tarden en llegar.

----------

